# Bleach toilet bowl cleaner alternative?



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

So I've heard Bleach isn't good on septic systems as it kills the beneficial bacteria that breaks down the solid waste in the tank(s) but I want a toilet bowl cleaner that you can just put a tablet in the tank. Anyone know a good alternative?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

When I first started keeping horses, then chickens, I quickly came to realize that it's not necessary to be overly fastidious in cleaning the stalls & coop--Even if you could sterilize them, they'd only remain so for about 12 seconds until the animals got to them again...Same for cleaning a toilet. 

If you feel there's a need to use a chemical besides just a brush, then the little bit of bleach or ammonia in the spray type cleaners volatizes quickly and not much makes it all the way down to be diluted in the hundreds to thousands of gallons in a septic tank. Don't worry about it....OTOH-- those blue cleaners contain methylene blue, very toxic to bacteria even in small amounts, so maybe it could build up over time in the septic tank enough to kill the good bacteria needed to perform there.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Along with a good scrubbing, I use either vinegar or baking soda.. If you want a little excitement, use both.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Living alone, I seldom need to use anything except a good toilet brush every few days - needed or not. When I'm in the mood, no schedule, I'll uses Scrubbing Bubbles, mainly because it leaves a nice shine. Between here and there, I've had septic tanks for almost 20 years.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We use vinegar more often than not. Baking soda does add an element of entertainment, as @Gayle in KY said. Like 6th grade volcano experiments! 

Even plain old salt is a good disinfectant.


----------

